# Windyridge Farm House - Crawley, Manor Royal - September 2016



## Gromr (Sep 19, 2016)

History is a little vague on this one. Tucked in the woods behind a Premier Inn is a the truly ruined remains of a house that used to be part of 'Windyridge Farm'.

Allegedly they were redeveloping it at some point years ago, but there was a fire, and it was simply left abandoned. 

Nothing to groundbreaking here, but pretty cool for something that is on edge of a very built up area, but so well hidden away.


----------



## dirge (Sep 19, 2016)

Thought this was going to be Windy Ridge farm in wales then. Surprised to see a ruined place instead lol! Great shots there mate.


----------



## Gromr (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah, this is the most ruined place I've ever seen. Its one stiff breeze off becoming a pile of bricks.


----------



## smiler (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice find Grom, always sweet when you stumble on something unexpected, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice find mate! Great set of pics, really sharp and detailed. I can see a few bars that look like scaffolding or something, has there been some attempt to keep standing? Hard to tell because it is so overgrown.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 20, 2016)

Yup - that's pretty unsafe! Great pix there...


----------



## Fletch11 (Dec 30, 2020)

OK so I know a little about this place it belonged at one time in the 90's to the Gatwick Manor hotel which is now the Premier Inn. Its one of the farm buildings that was not converted into the hotel (the barns were used) in the mid 90's my Mum worked at the hotel and the house was derelict but in much better shape and there was a 9 hole golf course to. Golfers complained of a smell for some weeks and staff went to the house they found body parts in the house in bin liners. It turned out that they were cows chopped up and put in bin bags and no one ever found out why. Since then its been left to rot and is on part of the land reserved for the 2nd Runway at Gatwick if it goes ahead which I would guess is why no one has restored it.


----------



## Wrench (Dec 30, 2020)

Fletch11 said:


> OK so I know a little about this place it belonged at one time in the 90's to the Gatwick Manor hotel which is now the Premier Inn. Its one of the farm buildings that was not converted into the hotel (the barns were used) in the mid 90's my Mum worked at the hotel and the house was derelict but in much better shape and there was a 9 hole golf course to. Golfers complained of a smell for some weeks and staff went to the house they found body parts in the house in bin liners. It turned out that they were cows chopped up and put in bin bags and no one ever found out why. Since then its been left to rot and is on part of the land reserved for the 2nd Runway at Gatwick if it goes ahead which I would guess is why no one has restored it.


Nice one, thanks for the update.


----------



## urban-dorset (Dec 30, 2020)

Very picturesque. Nice one.


----------



## kpi39 (Jan 30, 2022)

Where abouts is it located


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 31, 2022)

kpi39 said:


> Where abouts is it located


Thats not really how it works Kpi, you need to do your own research, people generally wont just hand out locations.
Tbh the post was from 2016 & it was nackered then, Ill be amazed if its still standing & Im not quite sure why you would want to go there anyway


----------

